# electric fan



## crazy2002mexican (May 21, 2003)

I did a search on here and 240sx.org and nothing came up for electric fans for this car...If anyone could help out any i would really appreciate it.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

electric fan? do you mean radiator fan?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

what do you want to know about electric fans...?

They are good but can drain your battery if they are set to come on during certain temperatures (especially here in Tx in the summer). If you remember him, Rytone777 with that kitted gold S14, he has dual 12" electric fans he got from Heavy Throttle. They are a good company and can answer a lot of questions as well.


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

I did this job on my S12..doing it on an S13 would be similar
Click on "Projects" on the left hand side:
http://www.angelfire.com/80s/tsi200sx


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

he's got an S14, but it still shouldn't be too much different. the principles are the same.


----------



## crazy2002mexican (May 21, 2003)

thanks for your help guys ill either oder from Heavy Throttle unless i can find somethin cheaper..im trying to get my car into the 14's before i hook up the nitrous im almost there .


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Davis craig fans
http://www.rocketindustries.com.au/onlinecat/DavisCraig/


----------

